# Pants



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

everdream said:


> Hi! Does anyone know where I can get Women's tall snowboarding pants? I'm 6ft with a 28" waist and wear a 34" inseam. The longest inseam I have been able to find is 32". I'm heading to Colorado in just a little bit and need them asap. Help would be greatly appreciated!


try a google search...or just get some guy pants...they all look the same


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

yep go with guys pants


----------

